# Muck Boots raises $2000 for HSUS



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I will have to check into the Under Armors. Hopefully they are not made by Muck for UA.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

magnumhntr said:


> Straight from the horses mouth:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MuckBoot/p...167988.328222526920/10152230710246921/?type=1
> 
> ...


You won't miss them. I bought a pair that was their most expensive boot and my feet froze last winter. I wore layered socks too. I'm looking elsewhere myself.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

A nice concise review of events. Only one thing missing here, and that is that the last post by Humane Association of Northwestern Rhode Island appears to have been taken down.

http://agricultureproud.com/2014/08...a-lights-up-over-hsus-fundraiser-whatthemuck/


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A fool and his business are soon parted.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oops


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I've all ways liked Lacrosse Burly's. Sure as $#@! ain't trying a pair of Muck's now!


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Agree, I like the LaCrosse Burly's better as well. Didn't like the traction on the one pair of Muck boots I've ever owned


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.honeywellsafety.com/USA/Home.aspx?LangType=1033


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Some of the comments on the farm and ranch sites make the ones here look calm They are really fired up


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure how much truth there is to this but, on one of mike averys posts in comments. It stated that the deceased, was in fact the CEO's dog. Once again not sure of validity.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

It now appears that in an effort to right the ship Muck has made a donation to Humane Association of Northwestern Rhode Island like they initially said they did. If you look back when Muck first came out and said they donated to them instead of HSUS it didn't take long for the Humane Association of Northwestern Rhode Island to come out and say they had not received any donations from Muck. 

So, now that the Humane Association of Northwestern Rhode Island has actually received a donation from Muck they released a statement indicating they had received the donation. In that statement they said this "and while we are not affiliated with the HSUS we do NOT condemn them and actually share many of their values"...................

Well, that sorta backfired again didn't it Muck 


All this, and more, can be found at: http://agricultureproud.com/2014/08...a-lights-up-over-hsus-fundraiser-whatthemuck/


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Having perused a number of sites on this matter, I'm comfortable in stating that only an unambiguous condemnation of HSUS can save Muck. 

I've enjoyed using their products. Without a HSUS condemnation, not only will I never buy another pair of their boots, but I'll also explain the facts of life about Muck to any and all potential boot buyers I know.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have to agree with you again Farmlegend.


I like how they worded it "outdoors people" and not sportsman. They're trying to tip-toe through this but not fooling many.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't do FB so I had to look elsewhere.

http://thefarmerswifee.com/2014/08/05/muck-boots-response/


> *UPDATE for 8/6/2014*
> I received this comment on my blog:​Krista. I read your post and I wanted to respond to you directly hoping to clear up a lot of confusion. To be clear: The Original Muck Boot Company did not make a corporate donation to HSUS. Yesterday was not a good day for our brand, and especially not for our social media team who made an honest mistake by tagging the wrong organization in a few posts last week. We are very sorry that a this mistake has caused some of our loyal customers to be so upset.
> Corporate statements aside, heres what happenedwe suffered the loss of a colleague from cancer a few months ago. As you can surely understand, thats never easy. In lieu of flowers, his family requested donations be made to a local animal shelter in his honor. Our colleague loved cats, so we know thats what he would have wanted. The local shelter that was identified, the Humane Association of Northwestern Rhode Island is close to the Muck Boot offices whose primary mission is to help stray cats. To make the confusion even greater, when our Facebook statement was issued yesterday, the employee contributions were still being collected internally and not yet distributed to HANRI, the local shelter. We have since been in contact with HANRI and cleared up the confusion. They are thrilled to be receiving over $2100 this week in contributions collected by and donated by the employees  not from The Original Muck Boot Company.
> Were sickened by the fact that our customers feel as is weve let them down. It was never our intention.
> ...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Also....these guys keep an eye on the HSUS and their phony setup.

http://www.humanewatch.org/


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Muck was and is willing to take credit for it's employees contributions when it serves them?


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Mightymouse said:


> So, now that the Humane Association of Northwestern Rhode Island has actually received a donation from Muck they released a statement indicating they had received the donation. In that statement they said this "and while we are not affiliated with the HSUS we do NOT condemn them and actually share many of their values"...................


 
I would be interested to see which of the values HANRI shares with HSUS


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks like they didn't donate to HSUS. Sounds like a mistake that blew up on them. Social media can be a bitch. I doubt it will affect my future purchasing thoughts however. No need to over react to a PR mistake now that the details are a little clearer.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Looks like they didn't donate to HSUS. Sounds like a mistake that blew up on them. Social media can be a bitch. I doubt it will affect my future purchasing thoughts however. No need to over react to a PR mistake now that the details are a little clearer.


 
When I first read this, I was as upset as many of you. Now that there's more information, I will give them the benefit of the doubt and give them a second chance. I love my Mucks and will continue to purchase from them.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm hoping that they offer an "apology rebate"  I could use another pair, and I'll be happy to buy them.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Because of their changing story and photo's, it will take more convincing for a second chance. And I have been a loyal customer for years.

A official renunciation of HSUS and what they stand for, at a minimum.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> Because of their changing story and photo's, it will take more convincing for a second chance. And I have been a loyal customer for years.
> 
> A official renunciation of HSUS and what they stand for, at a minimum.


I doubt you'll get that. HSUS supporters buy Muck products as well. They are not about to alienate more people. They may come out with a statement in support of hunting etc but we'll see. 

Considering that most hunters hadn't heard of a "muck" brand boot up until about a decade ago, their market as a whole is a lot more diverse than we would like to think. They are relatively new to the hunting market but it has been very good to them.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> Looks like they didn't donate to HSUS. Sounds like a mistake that blew up on them. Social media can be a bitch. I doubt it will affect my future purchasing thoughts however. No need to over react to a PR mistake now that the details are a little clearer.


Swamp Monster Know whats so funny about this OUTRAGE. I would be willing to bet over 75% of the people that are PISSED about this donation to a local shelter or even if it was to HSUS it was at the request of the family of a person who died.HOW many of these same people use Microsoft in some way ?????? Microsoft is a CORPORATE donor to HSUS. and on top of that we have some on here that already state they don't use MUCK boots and are not going to buy any more i'm sure MUCK is going to miss your $ that they wouldn't have had in the first place. Just like most of the shooting you see on the news everything that comes out originally is wrong need to wait a little while for the truth comes out. But we all know it must be true because we seen it on the internet.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep. We all financially support corporations that do not have the same values as are own. It is impossible not to. I have bigger things to worry about. I try to support those that support the things that are important to me and my family for sure and I try to avoid the others. It is noble to try but reality is what it is. I like the Muck products, their boots have been very good to me and I work hard for my money so I will spend it where I get the best value. Now, if they were a HSUS supporter with donations etc I would think twice but in this case, it is just social media gone wrong.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am basing my decision on the 3 post's muck has made on this issue on their Facebook page, and the story changing each time.

You can hardly avoid Microsoft if you own a computer. In the case of boots their are other acceptable alternatives. I like muck boots a lot, have even recommends them here, going back to before they were well known.

I need to replace my arctic pro's this year, and unless something changes before then I will be looking at UA, bogs, and lacrosse this time.

I believe this issue will have a impact on muck, There are so many decent brands out there. It is far to easy for people to switch, there's a big market wanting our business.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I have to agree with you again Farmlegend.
> 
> 
> I like how they worded it "outdoors people" and not sportsman. They're trying to tip-toe through this but not fooling many.


Right again, freepop. "Outdoors people"? That is GAY as allhell. Any company that cannot bring itself to use the term "sportsMEN" doesn't deserve our business. 

I was annoyed with Muck when this story broke. Now that I've seen the nature of their pathetic response, I'm actively contemptuous of the company. Screw them and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> it is just social media gone wrong.


No. It's much more than that. They have now had several days to make a public statement about this topic on THEIR OWN WEBSITE and they have failed to do so. 

I'm now looking forward to the crusade to get Cabela's to drop them. 

"Outdoors people"? They may as well put Michelle Obama on their board of directors.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

john warren said:


> you have to remember hunters are a small part of their sales. they sell more to the horsey set then sportsman. oll those upper and uppermiddle class middle aged women running around in riding britches are their target sale group.





john warren said:


> the name MUCK comes from mucking out stalls. these boots have been a mainstay in the horse industry for ever.
> they only started into sport boots when they saw lacross boots doing so well in cammo boots


Your second post is simply not credible. Muck has only been in business since 1999. Almost from the beginning, they staffed booths at outdoor/hunting shows.

As to sales to the "horsey set" being their biggest sellers, I have serious doubts. Looking at the product offerings and the manner in which they are displayed on their website, hunting and work boots appear much more prominent in their product mix than the ladies footwear.

Finally, muck is a soil type with which we farmers are quite familiar. And for which rubber boots are most appropriate.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Throwing my 2 cents in here. Before I moved up north I had never seen anyone muck stalls with rubber boots. Maybe hose pig pens and dog kennels out. I have always tryed to keep my stalls fairly dry. Always just wore cowboy boots. Now out on the pipelines around the country that I work, 75% or more of the fellows wear muck boots on wet days. I would be willing to bet that at least 50% of those pipeliners are hunters. The whole thing seems a little used car salesman speak to me. UH yeah we donated, UH naw we didnt, UH UH


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't entities like HSUS have to federally report who their donations come from? There may be a paper trail.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

farmlegend said:


> I was annoyed with Muck when this story broke. Now that I've seen the nature of their pathetic response, I'm actively contemptuous of the company. Screw them and the horse they rode in on.


Amen.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

My guess is that this big FB rant over Muck boots will be a forgotten issue in a couple weeks. As Americans we have memories that are about 2-3 weeks long. All you have to do is look at the auto recalls we are bombarded with almost daily. Toyota lost sales for awhile but has returned to better days. Likewise with GM, they are still selling a lot of cars and people died with these issues. Ford with the Firestone tire debacle and on and on. Whatever the true story is with Muck in a few weeks it won't matter.. The best thing Muck can do is stay quiet and just drop the issue...life goes on.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

DRHUNTER said:


> My guess is that this big FB rant over Muck boots will be a forgotten issue in a couple weeks. As Americans we have memories that are about 2-3 weeks long. All you have to do is look at the auto recalls we are bombarded with almost daily. Toyota lost sales for awhile but has returned to better days. Likewise with GM, they are still selling a lot of cars and people died with these issues. Ford with the Firestone tire debacle and on and on. Whatever the true story is with Muck in a few weeks it won't matter.. The best thing Muck can do is stay quiet and just drop the issue...life goes on.



You may be right to an extent. The problem with a product like muck boots, is that hunters and farmers will remember this when they are looking at mucks in the boot isle.....and there will be suitable alternatives 2 or 3 steps right or left. Or on the internet a click away. The anger may subside but the memory will linger, and mucks are going to be damn easy to avoid.

Who wants to be the guy wearing a new pair at camp this year, won't be me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> You may be right to an extent. The problem with a product like muck boots, is that hunters and farmers will remember this when they are looking at mucks in the boot isle.....and there will be suitable alternatives 2 or 3 steps right or left. Or on the internet a click away. The anger may subside but the memory will linger, and mucks are going to be damn easy to avoid.
> 
> Who wants to be the guy wearing a new pair at camp this year, won't be me.


 I will be, my wife bought me a new pair for xmas. She wont buy me another pair of boots for several years.


----------

